# NF are soo complicated



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

I cant understand them


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Yes, I find them hard to understand much of the time. I have a lot of them in my life though, so I have learned ways of getting along with NF-types.


----------



## zekzar (Jul 9, 2017)

One of my oldest friends is an NF.
My current best friend is an NF.

There are certain NFs I can deal with, and certain ones that I can't.
I really have a strong......bias _against_ INFPs. The one I called "one of my oldest friends" earlier is an INFP. I just can't stand it when they get anxious and shit and think it's cool to plummet all their feelings and anxiety down on me all at once. Especially since I'm a relatively chill and easy going person. An NT, not to mention. I don't really care for all that shit.

My current best friend is an ENFP.
A very easy-going guy. STRONG in Ne, and could be mistyped as ENTP easily.

I don't like ENFJs. They....Can be pretty annoying at times.
I don't really mind INFJs though. Some people call them the perfect match for ENTPs, but I'm not too sure about that.
I tend to like INTJS and INTPs.
Maybe, if they're nice, the occasional ISFx will become an interest of mine. But I tend to lose that interest pretty quickly.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Understanding/relating to individual (NF)'s is irrelevant to understanding/observation of the (NF)-personality traits/behaviors via Typology. Those that do not study, will not learn. 

I have no _personal _conflict(s) with a specimen that cannot be reasonably dissolved, resolved, or clarified within (5-10) minutes, with 5 sentences or less.


----------



## DangoKing (Mar 4, 2018)

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> I cant understand them


Perhaps though the same could be said when an NF looks at an NT. :thinking: I'd love to hear their side of things, for the sake of quenching my curiosity.

:confused3: I'm not exactly sure if you're looking for advice or if you're just looking for people who relate. If you're looking for advice could you explain what or why you find them so complicated? If you're having trouble explaining try using examples of situations or experiences where you've been confused and don't understand.


----------



## foamonthewaves (Jun 12, 2012)

*Emerges out of the shadows*

*Cape billows in the wind*

I am the night...I am the deepest, darkest sea...I am the most primal emotions you deny.


* *




:rolling:


----------



## DangoKing (Mar 4, 2018)

foamonthewaves said:


> *Emerges out of the shadows*
> 
> *Cape billows in the wind*
> 
> ...


What impeccable timing :laughing: 

Though, I already know what you are to me. I want to know what am I to you. 

* *




:spacecraft-1:


----------



## foamonthewaves (Jun 12, 2012)

DangoKing said:


> What impeccable timing :laughing:
> 
> Though, I already know what you are to me. I want to know what am I to you.
> 
> ...


<.<
>.>

That is for me to know and you to find out. BUHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Ghostcolors (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes, I (NF) would say the same thing about NTs. I regularly tap into my Te and know what it's like to logically reason, deduce, and implement to achieve a goal. After a while though, Fi wants to take reign and my perspective shifts back to the land of feelings. So I guess I can experience both worlds, and to be honest, operating with Te is less stressful on my mind. I just want to hug you guys and smother you with love. And when I get that, (with my INTJ) the chemicals in my brain go nuts. But those times are few and far between. I'll have to make do with a peck on the cheek.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

No, NTs are impossible to understand. They're strange and confusing, but in a hurtful way, not a fun and quirky way.

Although...INTPs can be okay sometimes


----------



## Number5 (Mar 7, 2018)

All humans are complicated, and you might think you understand someone, and sometime later they surprise you.

Life is interesting that way.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Number5 said:


> All humans are complicated, and you might think you understand someone, and sometime later they surprise you.
> 
> Life is interesting that way.


yes, I know that you are right


----------



## Kaicy6 (Mar 10, 2018)

I am also an ENFJ who is chronically in the grip and I'm now realizing a type six enneagram.


----------



## Kaicy6 (Mar 10, 2018)

Number5 said:


> All humans are complicated, and you might think you understand someone, and sometime later they surprise you.
> 
> Life is interesting that way.


 Very, true especially when you are an ENFJ in the Ti grip continuesly going over every little thing in your head.


----------



## Kay dash (Jul 12, 2017)

Actually not so much NFs have well developed feelings so they actually don't feel as awkward as we NTs do with emotional expression that's where the two sides run into trouble there are two things you must understand to get along easily with NFs I think 
The first is when they go emotional you don't necessarily have to react emotionally but you must show them that you care just through words and their feelings will respond if you don't care then you shouldn't be friends to begin with
The second is don't feel awkward with emotional expression they will accept it if u try to logic your way out of it you will confuse then so for example if you feel like leaving early from a party instead of trying to beat around the bush like how we INTPs usually do with that inferior Fe just say it let them know how straightforward you are at the beginning of your relationship and they will come to appreciate that


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

What is it that you've struggled to grasp in NF's, in general, and the types specifically? Also, this isn't a shock, we are pretty damn confusing.


----------



## lilimpala (Feb 12, 2018)

I have a lot of NFs in my life, mostly INFPs and INFJs but also a couple ENFJs and ENFPs. I have to say I much prefer the xNFJs because we seem to get along much more smoothly. Although I find them both more and less likeable because of their willingness to preserve harmony and the respective behaviours that come along with this (Fe can be very very grating in other types though, for me) they are also more willing to accept, understand, and appreciate our differences. I think that I have a great dynamic with these types because there are so many opportunities for growth that we recognize and seek out together. I also have an INFJ mom, so I'm used to dealing with her and have a much better understanding of the INFJ point of view through her. 

For me, things with xNFPs do not always go as smoothly. I find that when you agree with them and indulge them they absolutely love you, but if you question anything they do they completely flip a switch on you. As an INTJ, I have a soft spot for Fi dominants, and therefore I think I come off less argumentative as usual when interacting with INFPs because I have this inherent feeling that they're fragile (because they remind me of my Fi). Because of this, they usually come to appreciate our friendship and we seem to have a good system of trust, but if I question anything they do or say or reasonably try to demonstrate that they are not correct (even in the most gentle way im capable of doing) they become extremely offended and start playing the victim (even though there shouldn't be a victim when the issue we're debating is entirely independent of us). I have to admit though, a close INFP male friend of mine doesn't exhibit this behaviour - he has mentioned that he really tries to develop his reasoning faculties, and because of society has been pressured to stop being as Fi motivated as he would have otherwise been.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Depending on the type of NT- I identified myself as an NP more so than NF - I'm very laid back and care free- and I don't care much for criticisms coming from Ti- users

I get along quite well with xntps , online and off . I'm extremely close with my Entp father , my bff is an entp along with 2 close friends - I understand those individual quite well , and likewise they understand me .
My intp grandmother helped raised me - and I realized that I have a preference for how Ti break things down and explain it. 
Of course I don't use Ti- so that function will always be fascinating in my eyes .


The intjs that i know Irl are quite similar to me but it's along the lines of hobbies and personality temperament and energy ( I'm very calm and tranquil) 

The ones that I've met on here - well...Ni is a totally different language to me and if with the right individual it either click and bc something fascinating or crash and burn 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## personalitvcult (Oct 21, 2017)

As an NF, I can safely say that we either really get along with NT types or are straight-up afraid of them. My sister and grandad are both ENTPs and I'm terrified of them. You have to be really careful what you say around them because if you say the wrong thing it can start World War 3. My INFP mum and I live in fear of my sister, whereas my ISTJ dad doesn't. 

That being said, one of my closest friends is an INTJ and I was honestly kind of shocked when she told me that was what her type is because she's so nice and it's a characteristic that I've never associated with an NT type before. She is incredibly supportive of me and showers me in love when I'm feeling upset, and I do the same for her.

I've heard that ENTJs are supposed to be perfect matches for INFPs but honestly, at least for me...no. I've never even met an ENTJ I haven't been completely terrified of. I feel like INFPs are far too sensitive to be with ENTx types.


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

In my personal experience, I have not a single long-lasting positive experience with NF's. The only notable exception is an ENFJ friend, who I am in the process of befriending. NF's aren't "special-snowflakes" either.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

I probably had positive experiences with NF in the past, but from the NFs that I know are NFs, I can't think of a single positive experience I had. I don't know exactly what the problem is — Perhaps it is just a matter of contrasting behaviors.

I get along well with SFs, though, so I don't think it is matter of thinking and feeling functions clashing..


----------



## hugh315 (Feb 12, 2018)

Two of my closest friends are NFs, one INFP and one ENFJ. The INFP sometimes really annoy me because she questions my credibility. For example she doesn't remember if she left home with her bag two hours ago and I told her she did, she would question me how could I remember. I can't really say that's an NF thing, and except that we get along really well.
With the ENFJ we also really get along. She gives me lots of support when I am under stress and become emotional. (I have very strong Fi). Not only emotional support but also insights into the problems I have.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

hugh315 said:


> . For example she doesn't remember if she left home with her bag two hours ago and I told her she did, she would question me how could I remember. I can't really say that's an NF thing, and except that we get along really well.


It's a perceiving thing - my Entp ex would carry my books to class for me then forget where he left both my books and his back pack and we both had to run around looking for it 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugh315 (Feb 12, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> It's a perceiving thing - my Entp ex would carry my books to class for me then forget where he left both my books and his back pack and we both had to run around looking for it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Haha. I am very okay with people forgetting things. But I don't like when I say something that I am confident in and get questioned on my credibility.. but small things


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

hugh315 said:


> Haha. I am very okay with people forgetting things. But I don't like when I say something that I am confident in and get questioned on my credibility.. but small things


Ah the questioning- I thought she found her purse already and was in awe of how you remembered 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Belledonna (Mar 7, 2018)

All humans are complicated. As NF I get along fine with NTs. My two best friends are Intj and Entp and we get along fine. May be they amazed by my emotions sometimes but mostly I think NTs are straightforward and loyal without much sugar coating. They are someone who will point out your mistakes and help fix it and darn reliable.

My Intj friend says I am not hard to understand at all though. Maybe the only one who says this.

I get along fine with NTs more than all temparaments besides NFs.


----------



## Tabris (May 6, 2017)

Well, my very few friends are all NFs, sooo ... 
We get along, but it's true that I often just find some of their reactions really strange. Sometimes, it can even be annoying (on both sides, I guess) but I like them too much for it to ruin our bond. -w-


----------



## remarkable_remark (Apr 28, 2017)

Not really, but I guess views on this matter rather vary.
I'm quite confident that I can understand most types and can look at things from their perspective, but the problem is that I don't just "click" or "vibe" with some types, especially ESFJs. Like I understand them, but they are still like aliens for me.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

They are actually kinda easy to understand creatures ... They think that their problems are actually complex .


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I can read any type like a cheap novel
in order to understand them you must pay attention to every detail
listening to them
direct eye contact to read true emotion/mood
body language
breathing pattern, etc


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

Agree.

And many of them overcomplicate things. And act against their own best interest, i.e., non goal oriented/rational behavior. Particularly INFJ:s (but also true for ENFJ:s and INFP:s, not so much experience with ENFP:s). It probably has to do with getting overwhelmed by absorbing other peoples energy, or something like that...

Yet we can't live without em'.


----------



## Bamalam (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm with you, my best people are INTJs and I get to be the only gay in the village. Life is too short.


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Kind of disagree.

It is always NTs who are naturally complicated. Or chaotic, for lacking of terms.

NFs are on a several degree simpler and rather predictable.

Sensors even more.


----------

